# 1086 water in oil??



## leisurlee (Jan 17, 2015)

Purchased the 1086 at auction in November 2014, checked all fluids and drove it home 45 miles no issues, put about 2-3 hours on it just tinkering around the property, went use it yesterday and before starting checked oil and noticed that its milky gray. Is there anything other then the large high dollar items that one can check (head gasket, head or block) before going to a mechanic? 

It runs great and everything works, way larger then I need for 40 acres. 

thanks for the assist.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Water can come from a cracked block, bad head gasket, cracked head, bad o-rings on the cylinder liners, pitted cylinder liners, and a failed oil cooler. The head gasket would probably be the cheapest to fix. Have you changed the oil since you bought it? If the tractor sat a long time, its possible that the oil has condensation in it. I'd start by changing the oil and see if it gets milky again. You could try some radiator stop leak in the cooling system to see if that plugs the leak, but its unlikely that it would work. Worth a shot though, I guess.


----------



## leisurlee (Jan 17, 2015)

Country Boy, thanks for the reply, I'll get new filters and try the oil change and see what happens, I would have thought that a 35 mile drive would have burnt off any condensation but at this point I hope not with every other fix almost requiring a trip to the shop.

I'll post results after the oil change.


----------



## HS2 (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm just curious as to the results of this? Did you ever figure out what happened to your tractor? I think I have the same problem and was looking for advice.


----------



## leisurlee (Jan 17, 2015)

HS2, no the tractor has not been fixed or diagnosed, as I believe the problem is going to have to be done by someone else.


----------

